# Illustrator Graffity vektorisieren..



## El_Tomato (10. Dezember 2007)

Kann mir jemand helfen, ich versuche verzweifelt, dieses Bild zu vektorisieren, aber es klaapt nicht mit der Abpausoption.. Jetzt möchte ich wissen, wie ich das noch anders in Illustrator hinbekomme... Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das geht? 

mfg El_Tomato


----------



## MCX (10. Dezember 2007)

hmm ich hab es gerade selbst mit illustrator vektorisiert und das klappt eigentlich wunderbar. wo genau ist da dein problem? Ansonsten schick ich es dir einfach.


----------



## El_Tomato (10. Dezember 2007)

MCX hat gesagt.:


> hmm ich hab es gerade selbst mit illustrator vektorisiert und das klappt eigentlich wunderbar. wo genau ist da dein problem? Ansonsten schick ich es dir einfach.



Die Kanten sind dann so komisch eckig und so wenn ich das mit Abpausoptionen mache, weißt du denn, wie man das ohne die Abpausoptionen macht?


----------



## MCX (10. Dezember 2007)

hmm ich weiß leider immernoch nicht was genau du meinst, bei mir sind die kanten sehr gut.


----------



## El_Tomato (10. Dezember 2007)

Ja wie machst du das denn genau, kannst du das mal bitte erklären oder mir die Einstellungen sagen? 

mfg El_Tomato


----------



## MCX (10. Dezember 2007)

ich hab das bild platziert, und dnan auch über abpausoptionen... aber alles so gelassen wie's war.. und ABPAUSEN gedrückt


----------



## El_Tomato (10. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir sind dann noch so komische Kanten und Ecken...
Das kann man doch auch iwie per Hand machen oder?

mfg El_Tomato


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Du kannst es auch per Hand machen, und zwar mit dem Pfadtool (Zeichenstiftwerkzeug).


----------



## ink (11. Dezember 2007)

Es liegt daran, dass die Auflösung vom Bild schlecht ist. (zu viele Artefakte...)
Scan es nochmal ein und probiers nochmal.


----------



## El_Tomato (11. Dezember 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst es auch per Hand machen, und zwar mit dem Pfadtool (Zeichenstiftwerkzeug).



Weißt/kennst du eine Seite, die mir zeigt, wie ich so etwas genau mache?


mfg El_Tomato


----------



## MCX (11. Dezember 2007)

versuchs einfach mal auf der seite hier: http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/ ... die vektorisiert so ziemlich perfekt... erreicht man mit illustrator nicht so gut.


----------

